# Kent Reptile Show 31st August 2008



## HS

New for 2008! 
MRAC (Maidstone Reptile & Amphibian Club) are hosting a Reptle show/breeders meeting in Maidstone, Kent on Sunday 31st August 2008. 

The Market Hall 
Lockmeadow Market 
Maidstone 
Kent 

Open show, no membership required. 

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred animals 
(Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates). 

Commercial Traders selling dry goods only. 

For enquiries regarding booking tables contact [email protected] 
or Tel no. 07943911647 

Free Parking, Cafe, Train Stations close by, Town centre location.


----------



## gargoyle1980

Finally, one close to home!! Will see you there.


----------



## Testudo Man

Hmmmmmmmmmmm :hmm:...T.T.8)


----------



## gargoyle1980

See, now I'm suspicious...............

What's that about?


----------



## Daredevil

Now i need to decide if i want to go this one or Barking...:whistling2:


----------



## gargoyle1980

If it's decent - go to both!


----------



## HS

There is nothing to be suspicious about. Kent has needed a Reptile show since the Black Lion shows ceased. 
The MRAC is a small group of friends who couldn't find a suitable local club, so decided to start one themselves. It was decided at the same time that a Kent Show would be our first act as a club. 
The hall is, in my opinion, a great venue. It is a large hall with it's own cafeteria, electricity points every 6ft or so and a large car park.
Being in a Town Centre location, it is served by two train stations, Maidstone East & Maidstone West, we are also not far from the M20 for those driving, so just off the M25 and 25mins drive from Folkestone (if you are travelling through the Eurotunnel).

As for choosing which show to visit, I would suggest you go to as many as possible, I will be8) . The dates of these shows tend to be far enough apart that you have time to spend at one and save for the next one.


----------



## Athravan

Aww, I'll be on holiday for this one so won't be able to make it, but good luck!

My only advice would be as a new club, is to make sure you have written permission from the council to go ahead with the event. As we all still feel the pain from the Exeter show being pulled by the council last year just days before the event.

I know that several other councils this year have said no, unless it is a closed (members only) show which has put a stop to at least one show that I know of this year already.


----------



## HS

Thanks for the advice Anthravan. 
We have spoken with the Council already, they appear to have no problem at the moment, but we will be seeking permission in writing. We want to avoid all chances of the show being cancelled as best we can.


----------



## gargoyle1980

Thanks for the reassurance. I'm sure it will be a success as we all know the Kent region isn't well served. I may even be able to book a table if breeding goes according to plan. Are there any rules as to what you can't sell? i.e. large snakes / lizards etc.


----------



## monitorfan666

aww legend
ill be at this one yay

eep so that means im off to Kettering,hopefully BTS,barking,basildon,norwich,hopefully AES Kempton and kent 

wiicked! lol


----------



## Jamie

I need to get a job fast, another reptile show within reasonable driving distance!!


----------



## Testudo Man

H.S. said:


> There is nothing to be suspicious about. Kent has needed a Reptile show since the Black Lion shows ceased.
> The MRAC is a small group of friends who couldn't find a suitable local club, so decided to start one themselves. It was decided at the same time that a Kent Show would be our first act as a club.
> The hall is, in my opinion, a great venue. It is a large hall with it's own cafeteria, electricity points every 6ft or so and a large car park.
> Being in a Town Centre location, it is served by two train stations, Maidstone East & Maidstone West, we are also not far from the M20 for those driving, so just off the M25 and 25mins drive from Folkestone (if you are travelling through the Eurotunnel).
> 
> As for choosing which show to visit, I would suggest you go to as many as possible, I will be8) . The dates of these shows tend to be far enough apart that you have time to spend at one and save for the next one.


In this instance...Hmmmmmmmmmm:hmm:...was used in a positive way, meaning...Hmmmmmmmmmm = interesting : victory:

Ah, the days of reptile shows at the "black lions sports centre"...such fond memories...

As *Athravan* has suggested, lets hope it all goes ahead, and there is no last minute hiccups. Remind me the last reptile show we had in Kent, its that many years ago now, I have forgotten:blush:...T.T.8)


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I will be seeing you there then? 

I will try my best to be there, even if its just to show support for shows. : victory: Im on a buying ban. :bash:


----------



## charlottej1983

ok..... sounding stupid now..... but whats there???? never been to anything like that b 4 and want to..... can u buy reptiles ect???


----------



## Testudo Man

Snakes r grreat said:


> I will be seeing you there then?
> 
> I will try my best to be there, even if its just to show support for shows. : victory: Im on a buying ban. :bash:


Yep, after all, I'm only 10 mins. from Maidstone, If I cant make my local town show :blush:, then I deserve to be thrashed within an inch of my life:whip:...

You should recognise me mate, I'll have a crowd of forumities forming an orderly cue, to take a "pot shot" or two:lol2:...T.T.8)


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Terrific tortoise said:


> Yep, after all, I'm only 10 mins. from Maidstone, If I cant make my local town show :blush:, then I deserve to be thrashed within an inch of my life:whip:...
> 
> You should recognise me mate, I'll have a crowd of forumities forming an orderly cue, to take a "pot shot" or two:lol2:...T.T.8)


I will bring the camera! :lol2:


----------



## HS

chalottej1983 said:


> ok..... sounding stupid now..... but whats there???? never been to anything like that b 4 and want to..... can u buy reptiles ect???


You are not sounding stupid at all.
As this is a Private Breeders Meeting, There will be a variety of Reptiles, Amphibians & Invertebrates available for purchase direct from the Breeders as well as dry goods (Vivariums, heating supplies and Viv furnishings) for sale too.


It is great to see such interest, I didn't realise Kent was in so much need of a show, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Daredevil

Depending on how big this one is going to be, i'll choose this over Barking...


----------



## decembers_spawn

Wooop!

something close


----------



## DeanThorpe

Excellent stuff... Its not local to me [no more than norwich, basildon or barking] but its great to hear nonetheless.
Hope it goes really well for everyone involved.
Best of luck.


----------



## tinkrebel

decembers_spawn said:


> Wooop!
> 
> something close


My feelings too : victory: somewhere I can finally get to


----------



## Testudo Man

PM sent to H.S. :whistling2:...T.T.8)


----------



## HS

Terrific tortoise said:


> PM sent to H.S. :whistling2:...T.T.8)


PM answered, twice. I accidently sent the first PM before I had finished typing it. Although I think I managed to delete it before it went out.:blush:


----------



## Grakky

OMG OMG OMG

:shock:


BEST NEWS EVER!!!

mg:


I will be there!!!!!


----------



## bendigo

blats will be there, i live 10 mins away! will hopefully be dragging the OH along to


----------



## PsyKoViggy

Very interesting.. 
I probably won't be able to buy any reps, but i'll try and go.. never been to a reptile show before and it'd be a pretty cool experiance.
Is there a train station within walking distance or a bus from the train station to this area? I'v never been to Kent before...


----------



## HS

PsyKoViggy said:


> Is there a train station within walking distance or a bus from the train station to this area? I'v never been to Kent before...


Yes, there are two train stations in Maidstone, East & West. Maidstone West is the nearest to the show (5mins walk) and is served by trains from Paddock Wood through to Strood.
The other Station (Maidstone East) is the other end of town, but still only a 20min walk. This station is served by trains from London to the Kent Coast.


----------



## Maureen Collinson

HS,

Do you hold monthly meetings please? I ask as I have not seen anything advertised.

Mo.


----------



## HS

Maureen Collinson said:


> HS,
> 
> Do you hold monthly meetings please? I ask as I have not seen anything advertised.
> 
> Mo.


Not as yet, we are a very new and rather small club, so we just meet at one of the members homes. However, we have been discussing holding a monthly meeting at a suitable location (probably a public house) and with enough new members holding a quarterly meeting in a local hall whereby we can have guest speakers and other activities.
There are also a couple of other organisations with whom I need to speak to see if we can join them for a few outings.
Although at the moment we want to concentrate on making the show a success, and then we can concern ourselves with establishing the club properly.


----------



## rakpeterson

sounds like an excellent idea, im not farat all from maidstone so i'll most probably come along!!


----------



## PsyKoViggy

H.S. said:


> Yes, there are two train stations in Maidstone, East & West. Maidstone West is the nearest to the show (5mins walk) and is served by trains from Paddock Wood through to Strood.
> The other Station (Maidstone East) is the other end of town, but still only a 20min walk. This station is served by trains from London to the Kent Coast.


that seems easy enough then, thank you!


----------



## HS

Well, I have to say that I am pleasantly surprised by the interest for tables for the Kent Show/Breeders Meeting.
We have had a lot of contact for information and bookings for tables have been coming in steadily from both Private Breeders and Dry goods suppliers.
In the current climate regarding shows, it is great to see that the hobby is still willing to support a new show, in an area where it is needed.
Thankyou.

There are still tables available. For information/Booking, please send an e:mail to [email protected]


----------



## BoaBird

*Fantastic*

Its great to see a new show, and club. We will be there. I really hope that there is someone selling boas to add to my collection.


----------



## repti-mon

i'll be making an appearance at this, sounds good to me.


----------



## jo

Ohhhh that sounds great, Roll on August!!!: victory:


----------

